# Rolex 6548 (Circa 1945)



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Everone

I recently inherited my fathers Rolex. I had it valued recently for insurance, I was also wondering what it would be worth selling second hand. I am not trying to sell this watch on this forum, someone has made me an offer but I have no idea as to its second hand resale value.

It has no boxes or papers with it. The information below is from the insurance paper

Vintage Rolex 18ct yellow gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual watch on strap.

The 25mm champagne dial with dagger markings and centre sweep hand.

Screw down Rolex crown.

Swiss gold finess mark to case lug.

18ct gold hallmark to case end.

Later Maurice Lacroix leather strap with gold plated Rolex buckle.

Model: 6548

Serial: 386583 (circa 1945)

Condition: Good

I will try and upload some pictures next.

If anyone has any help I'd be most gratefgul.

Best wishes

Karl


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I would say the watch is more likley to be from 1958 rather than 1945, based on the serial number.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The official position of the forum is as follows :-

No one on the Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind

of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and

collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is

paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork,

will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very

similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance/Sale purposes can normally only be given by a

reputable and qualified watchmaker.

I hope this helps you a wee tad.

Mel

acting as Valuation Requests Monitor :lol:


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies.

1958? Really. He wasn't too sure on the age.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lets see some pics...!


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, took a while to work out how to do it.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## raulgonzalez (Jan 15, 2012)

There are a lot of stainless steel versions around but I've never seen a gold one, they must be reasonably rare. A bit on the small side for modern tastes, I guess that's why the steel versions are one of the cheapest ways into Rolex ownership.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Very nice watch, how much would you say one of these is worth? Only roughly please.

Thank you

James


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Themonty73 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very nice watch, how much would you say one of these is worth? Only roughly please.
> 
> ...


 Please review Mel's post.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

David Spalding said:


> Themonty73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Was only wondering as i realise the view of the forum.

Thank you


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Karl, you say you have had it valued by your insurance company, well they times what the actual watch is worth by a factor of 5 usually so if you got your original figure then divide it by 5 to get it's real worth,

Yes it is a Gold Rolex, but as Mel said no original strap or box or paperwork with it will count against it and would be worth less than the same model with all it's original attributes, also without regular servicing and oiling some parts inside can wear and you can't get parts for a 50 year old Rolex..............

Hope that helps!!  And welcome to the forum!! :welcome:


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Harryblakes7

Thank you for your post. The more I look at it the fonder I get of it. The strap itself is too small for me, my ancestors obviously looked after themselves better back then.

The watch itself is on the small side for my liking (as Raulgonzalez points out above). But I may look into having another strap fitted so I can wear her occassionally.


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is the closest I've managed to find searching the net.


----------



## kingkarlkebab (Jan 9, 2013)

*Duplicated post*


----------

